# 2 at a time the other night



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Do I see a squid bwfb combo going on there? Nice feesh.. BTW.. where you fish'n from?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> Do I see a squid bwfb combo going on there? Nice feesh.. BTW.. where you fish'n from?


 Straight BW


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

one thing for sure,it's "nightime"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

congrats on the catch.


----------

